# Cits ... >  ASM dalisana...

## Imis

Kaa juus istenojiet lielu skaitlju dalishanu ar lieliem skaitljiem?
   Konkreetais uzdevums man ir saskaitiit laiku noteiktaa intervalaa ar maximalu precizitaati, taatad mazu prescaleru pie taimera.
 laiku skaitiit ir pupu mizas, bet tad man tas laiks jaasadala uz 360 un vairaak... kaa to reaali darit?
   laiku pierakstu vairakos registros, kad viens pilns ierakstu nakamaja vieninieku un pirmais skaita no jauna un taa kados 3 liimenjos
 jautajums : KAA Sadaliiit to visu pec tam ar lieliem cipariem?

----------


## Epis

Apstieš šito linku  
http://www.avr-asm-download.de/beginner_en.pdf 
Tur pdf pamācībā 38lpp ir asm kods 16bitu dalīšanai  ::  ceru kad tas derēs! 
un tur arī paskaidro kā tas process notiek pats es iedziļinājies tajā dalīšanas procesā
vispār tā ir laba pamāciba tur ir daudz intresantu piemēru.

----------


## Imis

paldies !  ::  nodereeja, lai ari tagad esmu sapratis, ka tik un taa no 16 bitiem naksies pariet uz vismaz 24iem.. kko izdomashu  ::

----------

